# Bursting with Fruit Flavors



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I found something new in my travels that I wanted to share with a few BOTL

CREMOSA FLAVORS ! Yeah baby!

0103 8555 7491 5210 0815

0103 8555 7491 1015 7776

0103 8555 7491 2064 3535

0103 8555 7491 4161 5054

0103 8555 7491 3112 9295


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Break out the biohazard suits.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Gee your bombs smell terrific!:r


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

MMMM, Cremosa flavors. My favorite is "burning tire." Spicy.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Gee your bombs smell terrific!:r


:r
You crack me up... Fruit bombs? Is that some kind of drink, or a kid's snack? :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:ro


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

This may be consider an act of terrorism!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Oh boy! Pick me pick me!!!

just kidding...never mind


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Dave, I've still got a few Fruity Cremosas. I can write your name of them as well !


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

khubli said:


> Dave, I've still got a few Fruity Cremosas. I can write your name of them as well !


Alas,because I am a gentleman I would graciously accept....

:hn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Kiwi flavored sweat gland ....... oh, for joy.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Kiwi flavored sweat gland ....... oh, for joy.


more like strawberry/toe cheese delights !


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Alas,because I am a gentleman I would graciously accept....
> 
> :hn


Are you sure you don't want to wait until the bombs have landed...??? oops too late, yours are going out shortly.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

khubli said:


> Are you sure you don't want to wait until the bombs have landed...??? oops too late, yours are going out shortly.


c)


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> c)


You are a brave brave soul... I'll be expecting a review on each of the flavors I send you !


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

:r too funny...cremosa flavors...:r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :r
> You crack me up... Fruit bombs? Is that some kind of drink, or a kid's snack? :ss


That made me slightly nervous.

Alternative lifestyle munitions?









Shudders a little.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> That made me slightly nervous.
> 
> Alternative lifestyle munitions?
> 
> ...


LMAO, nothing like that.


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

That's so funny:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Flavored cremosa's!?! Get Jack Bauer - QUICK!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get the radar up ...........:tu

Incoming ............:ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Are those like cigars?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

As if the regular Cremosas were not bad enough..
:hn:c


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I laughed, and I feel guilty about it. I dunno whether to positive RG or negative.

Hopefully this will breed pics


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

yayson said:


> I laughed, and I feel guilty about it. I dunno whether to positive RG or negative.
> 
> Hopefully this will breed pics


hah, well if you laughed.. then it can't be so bad..


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

If you can imagine taking the filler out of one of these....










and finishing it with the wrapper off one of these.....










voila.. a Cremosa Flavor. They're not half bad, real popular in Korea. Someone I know asked me pass these around in the States to see what kind of market is available.

So you 5 unsuspecting gorillas, plus Dave... WATCHOUT, they're on their way. Won't do you any good to return to sender either. They should start popping up on your doorsteps tomorrow.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

khubli said:


> If you can imagine taking the filler out of one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I love strawberry. Do they come in Grape too?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

no, but I think they have butter pecan.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Kiwi flavored sweat gland ....... oh, for joy.


Ji... I really hope none of those packages come north of the Mason-Dixon line, remember what happened to Atlanta the last time you Southerners irritated us damn yankees.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Ji... I really hope none of those packages come north of the Mason-Dixon line, remember what happened to Atlanta the last time you Southerners irritated us damn yankees.


yeah, but the Northern Aggresors spared my town of Roswell just north of Atlanta. The South will Rise again.

I can GayRonDAMNtee you that some are headed north of the Mason Dixon and West of the Mississippi !!

Yeeeehaw !


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Ji... I really hope none of those packages come north of the Mason-Dixon line, remember what happened to Atlanta the last time you Southerners irritated us damn yankees.


You beat us in the World Series?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

burninator said:


> You beat us in the World Series?


LOL


----------

